# Canon PowerShot G12 lost underwater ...



## Tyroop (Mar 29, 2018)

... for 2 years and still functioning when found. This is a great advertisement for its underwater housing!

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3393425


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 29, 2018)

Darn, I thought you were going to report the weather sealing had held up


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2018)

*Canon survives two years in the sea*

When I read that a camera had survived for two years under the sea http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-43579098 I thought track down the make, and yes - a Canon!
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3393425


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2018)

Cool story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

